# Dovetail Jigs



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

For those of you that use jigs for your dovetails, box joints ect what do you prefer to use? I have used many lower quality jigs with poor results. Decided to spend a bit more money this time around and ordered the PORTER-CABLE 4212 12-Inch Deluxe jig. It came in yesterday. It seems to get decent reviews. Its a bit bigger than I though it would be. I admit I was a bit surprised when I saw it by my front door yesterday when i got home.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have the same one and so far I'm happy with it. Have only used it on a couple projects but cut a lot of dovetails for one of the projects. My only complaint I have (and maybe it's just me not being familiar with these things) is you have to be sure to press the jig solidly against the side stops so the cuts are lined up correctly.
Fortunately, I made numerous test cuts before cutting the expensive walnut or I would have been more than a little upset.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome. Going to try it out this weekend.


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a PC also. I've only used it once but had a lot of tear out on the vertical board. Not sure if it was just the wood (paduak) or operator error such as too high speed. I slipped a piece of 1/4" sacrificial material in front and that helped.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's the one i have. I like it a lot. Works well with red oak and walnut for sure. It works well if you follow the instructions. I use cheap wood to mock up joints for a new project, just to be safe...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

That should be a very good jig for you. I popped for a Leigh jig a few years ago and it's been worth it. Make sure you get some good high quality bits to use with it and practice, practice, practice. Also, whenever you go to make something with it, cut a couple of extra pieces to practice on first.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I have a 20 year old box joint jig for the table saw that works just fine.


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

old school rules


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> That should be a very good jig for you. I popped for a Leigh jig a few years ago and it's been worth it. Make sure you get some good high quality bits to use with it and practice, practice, practice. Also, whenever you go to make something with it, cut a couple of extra pieces to practice on first.


I always practice on some cheaper pieces of wood until I get the hang of a new jig. lol


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

After much trial and error with the MLCS and other jigs I had, I finally broke down and got an Incra set up, it is the cat's meow for doing joints. I now have a number of jigs I've got for sale in the classified section. Here's a couple of boxes I did over the past few years.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

As mentioned above, any jig works better with a good quality sharp bit. I have made a mess a time or two just because I didn't clean the pitch, etc. buildup (from cutting pine ).


----------

